# (Closed)



## chriss (May 7, 2020)

*No entry fee.
Feel free to shop or explore.(only half of my island has been worked on)
Free DIYs outside the airport.
Please don't pick or trample flowers.





hes been at it for 30 minutes now. Not sure if it'll be much longer.*


----------



## Lildunkaroo26 (May 7, 2020)

Hello! Is this still open? Would love to stop by


----------



## chriss (May 8, 2020)

Hi new villager crafting. Anyone is welcome.


----------



## FireMoon (May 8, 2020)

Would like to stop by. (will tip)


----------



## Arckaniel (May 8, 2020)

I'd like to visit please


----------



## v a p o r w a v e (May 8, 2020)

I'm interested in visiting


----------



## chriss (May 8, 2020)

Updated main post. Only opening my gates for about 30 min.


----------



## Pendar (May 8, 2020)

Me and my wife would like to come if possible please. Pendar/Roanoke, Mahna/Ogygia


----------



## chriss (May 8, 2020)

Pendar said:


> Me and my wife would like to come if possible please. Pendar/Roanoke, Mahna/Ogygia


Sure gates been open code on the top post


----------



## chriss (May 10, 2020)

New villager is crafting. Too post has been updated. Might stay open for an hour.


----------



## chriss (May 12, 2020)

New villager crafting. I'm working right now so sorry if I don't respond in game.


----------



## zetapsicq (May 12, 2020)

Would love to visit. Kristofer from Tucker.


----------



## adripiedri (May 12, 2020)

would love to come over!


----------



## chriss (May 12, 2020)

Update


----------



## Tatoenami (May 12, 2020)

Would love to stop by ! Thanks a bunch


----------



## Vadim (May 12, 2020)

If like to visit!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 12, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## Alita89 (May 12, 2020)

Would like to come if still crafting


----------



## FlashLaSmoke (May 12, 2020)

Can I come visit please?


----------

